# Sherlock-look in a College Dorm



## bakenboy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Sorry!*

I wanted to apologize for the lengthy post and again emphasize that any help, advice, or words of wisdom that you can give to this look would be greatly appreciated!

I can also get pictures posted about some of the collection I've gathered from this weekend's adventure to the antique stores, consignment shops, and goodwill to give some perspective on what I'm looking at for a blend of the "Sherlock-look" with my own style. :euro: With that in mind, any pictures or ideas of what would do well with this collection would be awesome!


----------



## bakenboy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Photos!*

Here's a few pictures! :detective:
 
Wooden Cigar Boxes: 








Hourglass Sand-timer: 








Japanese Figurine: 








Glass Oil Lamp: 








Queen of Hearts Wooden Card Holder Box: 








Quiver and Helmet Wall Mounts


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

First thing you should probably do is scale your space on paper so you have something to carry with you. Some on this site like SketchUp for such things. I use Sweet Home 3D for basics. It is free and open source.

I will think about your challenge. Meanwhile, do you have dorm mates and how do they feel about your plans? If you are a sophomore aren't your first apartment days soon upon you or is their an on campus residency requirement where you are attending?

There are indeed a lot of treasures out there if you have the time and patience to find them. Friends used to scour the streets of Manhattan and sometimes found really nice and expensive stuff set out the curb to be crunched by trash trucks.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice things you have there. 
Great that you are interested in decor at such a young age.

Good for you.


----------



## bakenboy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Thanks for the feedback so far!*

Well, as far as a room goes.. I do have a roommate currently, but I may be applying for an RA position which would allow me to be in double room by myself. The rooms are average sized rooms big enough for two people to have closets, dressers, a desk, a chair, and two beds unbunked, and perhaps a bookshelf or two of modest size. I'll have to try that free program you mentioned.

Also, yummy mummy, I appreciate that, any advice for a young man interested in decor? :jester:


----------

